# Need advice - Wife seems to be a penis "size queen"



## HKUSP71 (May 16, 2011)

*** I figured it would be best to add some information due to the topic. I am not selling anything, nor will I ever post a link to a product. I am just trying to get some feedback on a forum to avoid having to look into other options such as seeing a sex therapist ($$$). Right now things are fine between my wife and I, this is just something brewing in my head and I just have a feeling that I may have opened Pandora's Box. Anyway, due to some of the messages or posts, I thought it was necessary to get that out of the way. I would by cynical as well. ****

I am new to this forum. I previously posted this on another forum that was geared more to sex and the commentary really wasn’t what I was looking for. So, I figured I would post here since it has more to do with my marriage than just the sex. Also sorry for the long post. 

First let me say that I am VERY happily married 7 years and counting. My wife means everything to me and I feel fortunate that I have her in my life. She has been a great wife.

A little background, I had some slight concerns about our sex life. So, to spice things up I asked my wife to open up more about her fantasies, desires, etc. She was hesitant, but I promised her I wouldn’t hold it against her or be jealous, I just heard it made things better. She eventually did. I am not jealous AT ALL about her past experiences or her fantasies. A common "nugget" that came out about her past and fantasies has been penis size, or to be more precise, large penises. It sounds really odd, but I have suspected she was into that type of thing for some time. I have noticed her checking out guys “packages” when they are pretty large, which is kind of a turn on actually. And she gets highly aroused after seeing one, whether in a movie or magazine. She has also made comments. When she looks and I catch her we just laugh. I usually tease her about it but that’s it. She is open and honest and does tell me when she notices. It doesn’t bother me AT ALL. Sometimes it is kind of funny.

I have noticed other women’s breasts or bodies in general, but would never even think of cheating so I don’t worry too much about her fantasizing or noticing. I actually think it is some kind of fetish. But she has always been affectionate and reinforcing towards me and never tried to make me feel bad about myself so I didn’t think much of it. I figured lots of women are like that.

As for me, I am not huge by any means, or small. I always thought I was larger than average at a little over 7” x 5 1/2", but nothing anyone would consider huge. In her past she has had quite a few experiences with bigger guys though, (many in the range of 8” x 6”, some longer, some very thick and a couple HUGE guys. She enjoyed oral quite a bit on the larger guys. She did not however like intercourse, and couldn’t even do it with one. She has told me numerous times that I am almost too long so I don’t think she is cut out to handle guys too big that way. She also said that she has never had an OG through intercourse with any of them before me, only orally. She is pretty honest about a lot of things, sometimes brutally, so I do think she is being truthful. I would rather know the brutal truth, no matter how much it sings at first than a sugar-coated version of it.

I never really had problems with past girlfriends achieving OG’s, many multiple. I have a bit of an upward curve and they said that it helped. But my wife didn’t seem to react like them at all. She did have OG's, just not every time, or near as often. Not until recently.

We have been receiving treatment for fertility issues, recently adding some natural options. While the different supplements I am taking are for general sperm health, some of the positive side effects increase libido, sexual function, and in my case in a little more. I have actually gained thickness. My wife was the one who said something first, and now, playfully grabs, makes lots of comments and even just likes to look. I kind of noticed a few weeks ago that something was changing, but didn’t say anything.

Now up until this point, she has said that our sex has been very good and that she is completely happy. She has had OG’s, just not every time, and she’ll tell me when she doesn’t. I usually give her one orally, or not at all if she says not to worry about it. But, I always thought that she seemed less than enthused most of the time, which is why I ask her. I wanted to do what I could to make it better. Lately though, she has made numerous comments during sex about feeling “fuller” and has been MUCH more visually and especially vocally “enthusiastic” even having multiple OG’s, which she rarely had with me before through intercourse. The other day, she had quite a few. I wasn’t doing anything different she just kept having them. I was shocked. I asked her how many she had and that she said she stopped counting after 6. She was making sounds she never made before and acting totally different. It was really sexy to see her that way. She actually acted like she enjoyed it and had a look in her eyes I had never seen before.

Here’s where the problem arises. I told a friend in health care about the extra size I suspected was from the supplements and he said that it was likely temporary unless it resolved some serious issue with blood flow. I have also checked the Internet and while some articles do list size increases with some supplements that I am taking, I couldn’t determine if it was permanent. Now though after seeing her react to the “new me.” I am very worried that if things go back to normal, or gets used to it, she’ll react to sex like she used to, and I will feel like I am leaving her less than satisfied. She has always claimed that it was good and that she was really enjoying it, but now I see how she is when she really enjoys it on a different level. I thought it was because we started opening up more, but it didn’t really change this drastically until AFTER the increase. And she does say things like how it feels “great" and "different.” Mind you, I did not bring it up first, these are things she started saying and doing before I even told her.

Did I open Pandora’s box by having her open up so much? She really enjoys being able to tell me things and for the most part it has helped our sex life, just nothing as drastic as it has been lately. And now that the “secret” is out that she is really into penis size, and actually seems to enjoy it more, she tells me about her fantasies more often. Keep in mind that she NEVER says that she desires another man and actually reinforces the opposite. I am just not sure I would feel that she is being fulfilled when or if things go back to the way they were.

I would appreciate any input. Some people actually suggested attending masked swinger/erotic parties with guys that are well endowed, even if we don’t actively participate or just watch porn. Neither of us is really into porn but she has always liked the whole erotic masquerade type thing. She has been cautiously open to the idea when I mentioned it. I just really don’t want to jeopardize my marriage. I am not sure it is compatible with our religious beliefs, but do I want her to be happy.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

First, say no to swingers and threesomes no matter how exciting it is! 

This kind of thing is like drugs, it takes you to heaven, but it is going to poison your body and mind. After this kind of thing, your emotional attachment will be totally different. I had no experience with this, but I hold my opinion strongly. I don't care how exciting it might be, I won't try this kind of drugs. 

I could orgasm with all sizes. But I can only be intimate emotionally with my husband. He is the only one who makes me want to put my arms around him tightly. His is big enough for me to enjoy sex. I think for a woman, emotion intimacy is much more important than physical fun. I mean, our emotional climax brings physical climax. 

But it is sweet that you are concerned a lot about her physical fun, deal with it when it comes!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Does she not realize how large you already are???

Look it up the average penis size is about 5 inches.


----------



## Michael610 (Sep 20, 2010)

The supplements have increased your "thickness"? Hmmm... Why do I have a feeling that you're responding to PM's with a link to where guys can buy that supplement? Or perhaps we'll see it on this thread... maybe even after a couple other postings from you. After all, guerilla marketing is getting more & more clever!

If, however, I'm wrong about this,... I don't know what to tell you!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Maybe she likes feeling fuller.

I've been spoiled by my husband.

I thought 5-7 inches was average and it is. I thought it was enough for me and it was - until I married my current husband 26+ years ago. He's in the 9+ and up range (way above average) and I have to tell you - he's spoiled me - I can't go back. Anything else is like a toothpick in a bucket - it's a completely different feeling.

Supplements don't work - stretching mechanisms don't work - you are what you are. But you can find augmenting type toys that slip over yours and creates more girth and length to spice things up if you wish.

This is a difficult problem. It's not like you can go get them enlarged like you do breasts. I don't really know what to tell you. Try using large toys in your sex play also - maybe that will help.

I have no issues with the swinging lifestyle - but you need to be on board - don't just do it for her - you will come to resent it and her if you do.

Good luck!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Does she not realize how large you already are???
> 
> Look it up the average penis size is about 5 inches.


:iagree:


----------



## HKUSP71 (May 16, 2011)

Michael610 said:


> The supplements have increased your "thickness"? Hmmm... Why do I have a feeling that you're responding to PM's with a link to where guys can buy that supplement? Or perhaps we'll see it on this thread... maybe even after a couple other postings from you. After all, guerilla marketing is getting more & more clever!
> 
> If, however, I'm wrong about this,... I don't know what to tell you!


Funny, I would think the same thing if I were reading this. I just told my wife about your post and she laughed. Sorry no link. 

But my post is very true. I have had some issues, I think I have lost some thickness over the past 10-12 years. I was considerably bigger when I was younger, and I am actually getting to where I was again.

We didn't even realize this could be addressed this without prescription meds, which we didn't really want to do. And I didn't really realize I had much of an issue until recently. Over a long period of time, it isn't as noticeable. We both eat right and work out so I thought I would stay healthy down there, not true I guess. Age will get ya and I may have had some other issues, not sure. This is only recent. I only really found out while we have been trying to conceive. But, since this has happened I think it has had a lot do to with not getting enough blood flow My erections while hard were not NEAR as hard as they were when I was younger. And they have been lately.

That wasn't really the main focus of the topic though, I have been more concerned with the issue possible building between my wife and I. We have a REALLY good relationship, I don't want to do anything to mess it up.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

HKUSP71 said:


> That wasn't really the main focus of the topic though, I have been more concerned with the issue possible building between my wife and I. We have a REALLY good relationship, I don't want to do anything to mess it up.


I know penis size is somewhat important but it shouldn't be that big of an issue in the relationship IF in fact that relationship truly is great. If your wife is having issues with your penis size...perhaps she's trying to tell you something about your relationship.


----------



## HKUSP71 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. It has been helpful.



MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Maybe she likes feeling fuller.
> 
> I've been spoiled by my husband.
> 
> ...


That's what I have been concerned about since finding out about her secret "fetish." Besides personal moral concerns, the swinging STD thing scares us quite a bit too. She really isn't into it, and I just think that would be a whole can of worms we don't want to open up. The whole masked thing is also kind of a fetish that opens her up to the possibility, especially because she has also fantasized quite a bit about being with a woman too, but I just don't see it happening. I think her being with a woman would be more likely than her actually having sex with another man.

That being said, she has said many times that she only really liked to perform oral on the larger guys. She said sex was good up until they got close to 8"+. Then she said it was too painful and even told a couple huge guys that she didn't want to do anything other than oral. But she LOVES oral, and since the recent change, she wants to do it all the time. No complaints from me. 

The way she is built seems like she could handle maybe a little thicker than I am NOW, but not much and definitely not longer. Sometimes she winces now or says to not go in as deep. She has said many many times lately that there has been a definite "nice" change over the past few weeks. But any more would be too much. It is nice to see her respond the way she has lately though. She did say that when she and her BIG boyfriend broke up and she was back to a guy that was in the range of 7 1/2" or so, it felt much better and she enjoyed it more. It could be the technique too, but she may just be built for one that is around 7 1/2". Up until me this past weekend, she told me that was her favorite physically.

And while stretching, natural enlargement etc., don't work, I am told that if there has been issues with contraction, or blood flow, etc., resolving that could make a huge difference, especially in thickness. I was also told that if there was some contraction because of weight gain, for every 30-35 lbs of weight lost, your penis gains about an inch. While I didn't gain THAT much weight , I have lost quite a bit. That could have a little to do with it too. My wife and I are really into working out again and being much more active so we both have been shedding some lbs.

As for size now, I am almost as thick while limp as I was when erect before, and longer. She actually just said that yesterday when she saw me dressing. It was funny. She just blurted it out in conversation.

As I mentioned, I was larger and harder when I was younger and in college. it's just since I got to 28-30 and put on a little extra weight that things started to change. Ah the joys of aging and me getting out of shape.

But we have been able to have sex and she has had OG's, it's just that I wasn't even close to as hard as I used to be or she wasn't having NEAR as many OG's as she has lately.

I was considering toys and such, but those are mostly for intercourse, and while she likes a little larger for intercourse, which she has been experiencing lately, her big thing with large ones has been oral. I was messing around with her one night and told her I was going to bring a well endowed guy in to let her give him a BJ. Jokingly I asked if that was OK. She laughed and said no, but added that the idea did arouse her quite a bit.

She has also said that when she did oral she felt NO emotions or attachment at all, other than liking it physically. Intercourse was a completely different issue. She said she is not capable of NSA sex.



magnoliagal said:


> Does she not realize how large you already are???
> 
> Look it up the average penis size is about 5 inches.


She says she knows, her friends have told her too. And she has experienced small and average guys as well just not as many as the larger guys. She had a bit of a wild streak when she was younger so she was pretty active for period of time, just mostly with oral, she just didn't like actually having sex with everyone she met and didn't like it if they were too big. But, oral, yep, she'd do it. That just turns her on in a big way.

She is definitely not built for larger ones physically though which is why I was surprised when stuff started to come out. She thinks it may be because she saw some porn when she was younger and had this skewed vision of normal. She recalls being very aroused. It was way before she ever saw a real one or had any experience.



WhiteRabbit said:


> I know penis size is somewhat important but it shouldn't be that big of an issue in the relationship IF in fact that relationship truly is great. If your wife is having issues with your penis size...perhaps she's trying to tell you something about your relationship.


Keep in mind that she has never said anything, or stated anything about my penis size being an issue, ever. And has always reinforced the opposite. She is very complimentary and reinforcing. This has been MY thing for her to tell me about her fantasies, etc. Now I am wondering, since learning about her fetish and some recent developments if I opened something up. She has never said anything. She has always stated to her friends who are also some of my friends that she is VERY happy in our marriage and that she is also happy with our sex life. It has been my thing to look further or think something may be brewing. I have to say that it has been a major turn on for me too when I hear her talk about her fantasies, etc.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

magnoliagal said:


> Does she not realize how large you already are???
> 
> Look it up the average penis size is about 5 inches.


Which in my house is BELOW AVERAGE - big time!


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Which in my house is BELOW AVERAGE - big time!


Bragging on your husband there much, MWIL?


----------



## whammy (Apr 22, 2011)

first of all, if your telling the truth...your penis is bigger then about 97% of men in the world... maybe even more then that. i doubt your wife has had men that are way bigger then you because there are not too many men that are bigger then you at all. and your thickness is probably in a high percentile then your length... making it even less like that too many men have more penis volume then yours. and accounting for other factors that keep these men form your wife (ie, they are married, gay, 300 pound janitors that your wife wouldnt touch, random men that your wife has and will never meet. etc...) that probably leaves a hand full of guys in your area with penises bigger then yours...and your wife just so happens to have had them all? come on!

second, i feel like your lack confidence (or whatever) has come to a place where your wife looks at other penis's in front of you and you pretend to laugh about it. 

you find it sexy? I dont buy it.... that some beta male rationalization right there. and your wife knows it. do you know what it takes for a woman to look at another mans penis if front of her husband and make it known that she is attracted to how big it is? lack of respect thats what... not "shes an evil b*tch" type of disrespect...but the "she sees you as a puppy dog" type of disrespect.

you think john waynes wife would say "i love that guys penis over there"? No, because he is the big dog in yard... and his wife would treat him as such 

and stop being so concerned about giving her an orgasm... and trying to meet or needs during sex. alpha dogs throw the woman down, have their way, and go about their business...and women love it. woman dont think to acknowledge it... but survey after survey and study after study says that after the fact, women admit that selfish lovers were the best in bed. stop with the "are you ok?" "are you going to c*m?" and just f*ck her like a man... and act like a man outside the bed room. real men dont talk about sharing thier wives with other men because they have bigger penis's and real men dont create an environment where it is ok to talk about how much she looks other guys c*cks.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

whammy said:


> first of all, if your telling the truth...your penis is bigger then about 97% of men in the world... maybe even more then that. i doubt your wife has had men that are way bigger then you because there are not too many men that are bigger then you at all. and your thickness is probably in a high percentile then your length... making it even less like that too many men have more penis volume then yours. and accounting for other factors that keep these men form your wife (ie, they are married, gay, 300 pound janitors that your wife wouldnt touch, random men that your wife has and will never meet. etc...) that probably leaves a hand full of guys in your area with penises bigger then yours...and your wife just so happens to have had them all? come on!
> 
> second, i feel like your lack confidence (or whatever) has come to a place where your wife looks at other penis's in front of you and you pretend to laugh about it.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.. a) you've got nothing to be ashamed of. be a man, own it and be proud of what you've got. 5.5 around is actually kind of huge, regardless of length! b) it is up to your wife to have orgasms. If she has more, great.. if not, it probably has more to do with her state of mind than anything you are doing or not doing.


----------



## HKUSP71 (May 16, 2011)

whammy said:


> first of all, if your telling the truth...your penis is bigger then about 97% of men in the world... maybe even more then that. i doubt your wife has had men that are way bigger then you because there are not too many men that are bigger then you at all. and your thickness is probably in a high percentile then your length... making it even less like that too many men have more penis volume then yours. and accounting for other factors that keep these men form your wife (ie, they are married, gay, 300 pound janitors that your wife wouldnt touch, random men that your wife has and will never meet. etc...) that probably leaves a hand full of guys in your area with penises bigger then yours...and your wife just so happens to have had them all? come on!
> 
> second, i feel like your lack confidence (or whatever) has come to a place where your wife looks at other penis's in front of you and you pretend to laugh about it.
> 
> ...


You are probably right. Actually, I was NEVER like this before her. And I mean NEVER, I never would have thought of even talking like this with a girlfriend, or finding it even remotely OK with her sharing past stories. Which is again why I look through these forums or consider talking with sex therapists. What I am finding is that is is WAAAYYY more common that I expected. I am not sure I would like her to say that she loved some other penis though. But, the fact that she fantasizes about such things or experienced them doesn't bother me at all. It' all in the past for better or worse, and it is what makes her who she is.

It was ME that actually started having her open up about her fantasies, etc., after reading it in one of her magazines on a train ride. I was bored, out of things to read so I started to read whatever was in front of me and she had a small stack of gossip and women's magazines. So I asked if she wanted to open up more. She was hesitant but then very much into it and that is when i was HIT with what she opened up about. I NEVER expected the details she dropped. She was sweet about it and wasn't trying to make me feel bad in any way. She just answered a few questions begrudgingly and then the flood gates opened. She even came back with that she is so much happier now than any time in her life.

As for the type of guys she dated. I just asked her about your post and she said she had WAY more than her share of alpha males. She said she hated it, we met when we were both quite a bit older so has had some experience. Actually there were a few guys she met at the gym while she was training. They were testosterone pumped, well hung alpha male F%$& machines. Early on she said it was exciting, but got old really quick as they came across, as, in her words, "selfish and shallow" and as more guarded and insecure when she got to know them. Plus, while they climaxed plenty of times, they couldn't get her to. That doesn't seem very manly. I am sure she would rather have a open, vulnerable guy who asks her what she likes and rocks her world in bed than some alpha male who's only concerned was with, in her words, "getting themselves off."

In any other area of my life I take control and she does like that, she says it makes her feel secure. I am "ultra competitive", and sometimes I push too hard. I manage my companies that way and even our household. I am not Donald Trump by any means, quite far from it actually, but I have had some success in business, probable as a result of those traits. But, I didn't want to do that to her. I have been told by more past girlfriends than I would like to admit that I am too driven and tend to focus more on my work than them. I did that to quite a few people I cared deeply about and the end result wasn't good. I also had a good friend who was like that. He is working on his 3rd marriage. None lasted past 4 years. She just told me today that she has never felt closer to anyone and this is the closest she felt in our 7 years of marriage.

I just wanted to connect in a different way with my wife and not repeat the same mistakes I made when I was younger, or saw my friends make. So, I really let her open up. Again, she NEVER was pointing out that she liked to look at large penises or anything like that, I just picked up on things when she talked about old ex's, or younger wild days and such, and then it came out when she started to open up. I also had some wild days when I was younger, so it didn't really bother me.

I really didn't expect to hear what she said. But surprisingly, it didn't bother me. If one of my older girlfriends would have said some of the things she said, I would have had a serious problem with it. I have been jealous or upset over a lot less.

I can't explain it really, but something changed. And yes, I am concerned which again is why I have turned to some forums to discuss some of this stuff. I also have fetishes, I like large breasts and fit bodies, why should I care that she has preferences and fetishes too. I am not sure what causes them. I am sure Freud would have something to say about it. And thats fine. All of this other stuff just came out because of what she was telling me. My mind just took it and ran.

Also, keep in mind a lot of these are fantasies or things I question. Nothing ever took place and I am sure that if something did, maybe the reality would be quite different.

She is very sweet and giving, even offering more than what she gets in return. She would have NEVER said any of these things, and even has told me as much had I not really pressed her to open up. Maybe I did open Pandora's box. But, oddly enough I do feel much much closer to her since we started opening up like this. Go figure.

We are all different and complicated beings. But, polls and research aside, the fact is that our relationship IS a WHOLE lot better the past few weeks. Maybe she liked seeing that vulnerable side more than the Mr. I-am-in-control I have been for so long. But I understand where you are coming from, and appreciate the input. Before I met her, I would have probably thought the same thing.

And by the way, yes, I am serious. This has been an honest and truthful post as ridiculous as it sounds. I wouldn't take the time to compose half hour long responses if I wasn't really trying to get to some input and understanding on what is happening. Maybe this is all temporary, not sure. I knew I risked coming across as weak or vulnerable. Thats fine, so be it. I just think my relationship with my wife is more important.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

HKUSP71 said:


> And while stretching, natural enlargement etc., don't work, I am told that if there has been issues with contraction, or blood flow, etc., resolving that could make a huge difference, especially in thickness. I was also told that if there was some contraction because of weight gain, for every 30-35 lbs of weight lost, your penis gains about an inch. While I didn't gain THAT much weight , I have lost quite a bit. That could have a little to do with it too. My wife and I are really into working out again and being much more active so we both have been shedding some lbs.


I don't know where you heard the 1" gain for every 30 pounds lost, but if that's true, I (and my stbx-spouse) got royally ripped off when I lost my 55 pounds. I'm pretty sure I would have noticed an extra 1.5"...

I was watching a tv show the other day that discussed sexual issues... One of Oprah's doctor friends. And they did mention that the first sign of some cardiovascular diseases is erection difficulties. I would imagine not fully "inflating" would fall into that category. Maybe wouldn't hurt to get yourself screened for any heart/cardio issues.

C


----------



## HKUSP71 (May 16, 2011)

PBear said:


> I don't know where you heard the 1" gain for every 30 pounds lost, but if that's true, I (and my stbx-spouse) got royally ripped off when I lost my 55 pounds. I'm pretty sure I would have noticed an extra 1.5"...
> 
> I was watching a tv show the other day that discussed sexual issues... One of Oprah's doctor friends. And they did mention that the first sign of some cardiovascular diseases is erection difficulties. I would imagine not fully "inflating" would fall into that category. Maybe wouldn't hurt to get yourself screened for any heart/cardio issues.
> 
> C


Actually it was relating to contraction if there is weight gain, not just weight gain. I am sure most people don't shrink when they gain weight, but I guess some do.

Also, thanks for the tip on the potential cardio issues, I never heard that. Since all of this happened though, my wife has asked me a couple times if there are going to be any negative side effects. While she said she is happy with the change, she doesn't want me to have any ill effects because of it. So, it's probably worth looking into.


----------



## whammy (Apr 22, 2011)

HKUSP71 said:


> You are probably right. Actually, I was NEVER like this before her. And I mean NEVER, I never would have thought of even talking like this with a girlfriend, or finding it even remotely OK with her sharing past stories. Which is again why I look through these forums or consider talking with sex therapists. What I am finding is that is is WAAAYYY more common that I expected. I am not sure I would like her to say that she loved some other penis though. But, the fact that she fantasizes about such things or experienced them doesn't bother me at all. It' all in the past for better or worse, and it is what makes her who she is.
> 
> It was ME that actually started having her open up about her fantasies, etc., after reading it in one of her magazines on a train ride. I was bored, out of things to read so I started to read whatever was in front of me and she had a small stack of gossip and women's magazines. So I asked if she wanted to open up more. She was hesitant but then very much into it and that is when i was HIT with what she opened up about. I NEVER expected the details she dropped. She was sweet about it and wasn't trying to make me feel bad in any way. She just answered a few questions begrudgingly and then the flood gates opened. She even came back with that she is so much happier now than any time in her life.
> 
> ...


actually she loves alpha males (read her behavior... likes when you take control, loves big d*cks) and she didnt like these guys because they turned to be fake alpha males.... like most bad boys are. if they had followed through and were actually found to be true alpha males. over time, we wouldnt even be talking about this because she would still on their d*cks and you probably would have never known or married her


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Which in my house is BELOW AVERAGE - big time!


:iagree::iagree: Mine too! Mr.G is about 7. 9 inches would send me running in the other direction.


----------



## HKUSP71 (May 16, 2011)

nader said:


> I agree with this.. a) you've got nothing to be ashamed of. be a man, own it and be proud of what you've got. 5.5 around is actually kind of huge, regardless of length! b) it is up to your wife to have orgasms. If she has more, great.. if not, it probably has more to do with her state of mind than anything you are doing or not doing.


I do agree. I know I am above average, but she has been with guys that were well above average. It's not like she is just telling me things that aren't true to gain some sort of advantage. She did not offer this information freely. It just came out as we both started to open up about things. And, the stories of her past boyfriends are true, they have been confirmed by others. So, even if I am much larger than average, I fall into her average range. That being said, we do have good sex, and recently "great sex." I am very happy with things now. I just had a feeling I started something that could end up bad if I don't watch it.



whammy said:


> actually she loves alpha males (read her behavior... likes when you take control, loves big d*cks) and she didnt like these guys because they turned to be fake alpha males.... like most bad boys are. if they had followed through and were actually found to be true alpha males. over time, we wouldnt even be talking about this because she would still on their d*cks and you probably would have never known or married her


Thank God all of those pseudo Alpha males couldn't "close the deal" and she moved on. Luckily we met later in life and she had lots of dating experience so she was able to really find out what she wanted. Besides, had she met me even a few years before she did, she wouldn't have liked the person I was.

To be honest many of the supposed Alphas I have known in my life have struggled to maintain long term relationships. Even though they have achieved considerable success professionally and look like they have it all, they are usually abusive, with a couple of them working on their 2nd or 3rd marriage. Again, thank God they ALL fell short, most of them are still going from one failed relationship to the next. My wife and I on the other hand are on our 7th year of marriage, I still consider her my best friend, and we have yet to even have a serious argument.

In speaking with my wife she said that I have all of the characteristics she would want in a man, many of them traits of Alphas. I am just not afraid to open up to her and let her know my fears and insecurities and let her open up to me. Discussing fantasies is very different than following through. And discussing ones insecurities and fears is very different than letting them control you.

And as far as true Alphas. John Wayne was an Alpha male. He was a drunk, a known wife beater, has been married 3 times and divorced twice. Clint Eastwood, probably the most famous famous Alpha; he had numerous affairs, fathered at least seven children from five different women and is a widely known womanizer. Bill Clinton, another Alpha...I think my wife will pass.


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

The only option to make it bigger is through surgery. A urologist I went to a couple of years ago does pretty much everything, even sex reassignments. I was curious about the enlargement surgery, not for my self just mere curiosity. A lengthing is done by releasing the suspensory ligament and using weights during the healing, so it heals longer. The lengthing surgery doesn't really seem that involved from what he showed me, but a girth enlargement is much more involved and more difficult and expensive.


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

HKUSP71 said:


> I am sure most people don't shrink when they gain weight, but I guess some do.


The penis will not shrink from weight gain, however the extra public bone fat will 'hide' the penis more and make the penis less & less accessible the more weight is put on.


----------



## Ben (May 8, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> Look it up the average penis size is about 5 inches.


That is true, but everyone knows all guys and even many women over-estimate the size of the penis.


----------



## reader27 (Apr 26, 2011)

Doing kegel exercises can help you with size/hardness. Aside from that, exercise, eat healthy, and continue taking whatever supplements you are taking.



Ben said:


> That is true, but everyone knows all guys and even many women over-estimate the size of the penis.


That explains why 90% of the men on the internet are above average, and 90% of the women on the internet have boyfriends who are above average.


----------



## HKUSP71 (May 16, 2011)

Ben said:


> The only option to make it bigger is through surgery. A urologist I went to a couple of years ago does pretty much everything, even sex reassignments. I was curious about the enlargement surgery, not for my self just mere curiosity. A lengthing is done by releasing the suspensory ligament and using weights during the healing, so it heals longer. The lengthing surgery doesn't really seem that involved from what he showed me, but a girth enlargement is much more involved and more difficult and expensive.


That's very interesting, I didn't even know such a thing was possible. Kind of scary though having any kind of surgery down there. With the way this stuff is changing, if they do find some way of enlarging it, before you know it everyone will be hung like a porn star. Kind of like how so many 40+ year olds are running around with perfect 36d's, courtesy of Dupont and Dr. Big Juggs.



Ben said:


> The penis will not shrink from weight gain, however the extra public bone fat will 'hide' the penis more and make the penis less & less accessible the more weight is put on.


That's interesting too and makes more sense. That may be part of it. My wife has been worried even since I told her about the potential link to heart problems.



reader27 said:


> Doing kegel exercises can help you with size/hardness. Aside from that, exercise, eat healthy, and continue taking whatever supplements you are taking.


I am definitely going to continue on with what I have been doing. Again, my wife has been a bit concerned from the health standpoint, especially if there is any link to problems with my heart, but does like the way things have been lately.

I am not making any claims, buy she has said time and time again that something is noticeably different, physically. While OG's may not be the only thing to focus on, to go from her having one a week through intercourse to having them every time, many times multiples, makes me think that something did change. She is convinced. I personally think that it may have more to do with increased blood flow and my weight loss so I am thinking it may not be short lived.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, keep in mind the most important sex organ is the one between your (and her) ears... So if its working for the two of you, it doesn't matter the reason!
C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Ben said:


> The penis will not shrink from weight gain, however the extra public bone fat will 'hide' the penis more and make the penis less & less accessible the more weight is put on.


Interesting... I went from a 38" waist to a 32" waist... Maybe I did gain some usable length!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HKUSP71 (May 16, 2011)

PBear said:


> Well, keep in mind the most important sex organ is the one between your (and her) ears... So if its working for the two of you, it doesn't matter the reason!
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True. So maybe it is the subliminal cd I play for her while she is sleeping that keeps repeating, "your husband's penis is bigger, you enjoy it more, you don't like credit cards, his penis is bigger."


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

HKUSP71 said:


> True. So maybe it is the subliminal cd I play for her while she is sleeping that keeps repeating, "your husband's penis is bigger, you enjoy it more, you don't like credit cards, his penis is bigger."


Can you burn a copy of that CD for me? 

C


----------



## Bobo (Jun 2, 2011)

Just to add to this (and correct some misinformation posted above):

1) You can increase your penis size with stretching and clamping. There are published studies, in peer reviewed journals, that have documented this. Also, I have done this myself. I am over 8 inches and 6 in girth and I started at 6.5 inches in length and 5 in girth. It takes a lot of time(for me over a year of daily work). Google thundersplace - it is a treasure trove of information. People there also post before and after pictures. I have been a member there for a few years.

2) I personally know two people who have gotten surgery. You can increase the length by 1-2 inches and the girth by 1-1.5 inches. The website I mentioned above also has posts by folks that have had good, and horribly disastrous results with surgery. Picking the right doc is very important.

3) Supplements can increase blood flow to the penis and thus temporarily increase size and stamina. I've used quite a bit of different things over the years, and supplements, coupled with exercises, can significantly improve sexual performance. I can control (delay) my orgasms and I am multi-orgasmic. (The irony of my situation is I wound up in a sexless marriage! I wish my wife had fantasies...)

In my experience with previous lovers, penis size can mean quite a big deal to some women. My wife doesn't care about penis size but when I was average size I had a few women make negative comments about my lack of size (mostly girth). Some women like them thick.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

9" - I wouldn't call that spoiled, I'd call it pain full, I don't think my little p#### could handle it. I like my fiance's it's well above average and feels fantastic. 

OP I really don't think it's a good idea for your wife to indulge in these fantasies, I think she should refocus her self onto something that is realistic and achievable for both of you. I don't think it's healthy for men or women to fantasize about other people, their penis's or vaginas nor fantasize over unrealistic things that their partner cannot reasonably fullfill, or things that are bad for their relationship or erode confidence in the other person.

Both of you can make a choice to focus on each other and realistic fantasies.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Isn't "realistic fantasies" something of an oxymoron?


----------



## fhg1893 (Jun 25, 2011)

HKUSP71 - 

It may be possible to keep your gains. Penis enlargement is reportedly a lot of work, but it is possible without surgery. 

Google search for Thunder's Place. From what I understand, you have to be extremely dedicated, and it takes time. But it is possible.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

The only way to lengthen a penis is to have surgery. As someone here already pointed out, it involves cutting certain muscles so the penis drops a little bit. The only way to add girth is through fat injections and let's just say it ain't pretty. The fat gets displaced in various areas creating a lumpy appearance or worse, the look of a Hammer Head shark.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Pills to my knowledge don't work. 
Your penis is a muscle after all. If you don't use it often, it loses size. Being over weight is a negative as well for erections.
I take 1 zinc tablet per day 50mg. Work out and eat right.
When I get hard I'm like Iron-not kidding. I'm also 40.
I'm just under 8'' and when we have sex from behind my wife prefers me not to pound her too hard. She claims I hit her cervix and it hurts. I tend to believe her.


----------



## Prometheus Pyrphoros (Jun 16, 2011)

Must say I don't understand. Are there more trivial issues in life than penis size? Oh, the humanity.


----------



## MakinOurWay (Jul 12, 2011)

Fordsvt said:


> Pills to my knowledge don't work.
> Your penis is a muscle after all. If you don't use it often, it loses size. Being over weight is a negative as well for erections.
> I take 1 zinc tablet per day 50mg. Work out and eat right.
> When I get hard I'm like Iron-not kidding. I'm also 40.
> I'm just under 8'' and when we have sex from behind my wife prefers me not to pound her too hard. She claims I hit her cervix and it hurts. I tend to believe her.


No... actually the penis is _not _a muscle after all. It's merely spongy organ tissue. You realize how an erection works, right? Your penis isn't flexing (LOL), it's filling with blood. If your penis has not been consistently fully hard or as engorged as you remember, it's due to a health issue of various degrees of seriousness... from fatigue to cardiovascular issues.
"Pills" can work, of course (but won't make your penis bigger than your penis is). Supplements and medicine can improve your overall health, thereby improving your erections, obviously. Zinc, Vitamin E, L-Arginine, Fish Oil, Vitamin C and other things rev my libido and produce more semen volume (which I think in turn tells my body to rev my libido further to _use _the semen, and keeps me feeling youthful).

And, the frequency of usage of one's penis doesn't affect its size, for crying out loud. Losing weight doesn't affect its size. You are all adults, correct?
I assume stretching could potentially prove to supply short term, risky results. Picture pulling a damp sponge that's made of flesh... seems silly and dangerous.

Perhaps it may be a better idea to point the time obsessing over this unhealthy focus towards other more constructive pursuits. I tend to think that an ordinary or unimpressive penis could be made desirable surrounded by a great haircut, sixpack abs, toned butt and a seductive smile. Things you can easily achieve. Control what you can control to make yourself desirable. A great by-product of healthy living, by the way, is optimal blood flow to your penis, so you should have improved stamina and harder erections.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Women have been forced to wear garments filled with wire, and padding to make their breasts appear to defy gravity and supermarkets showcase magazines with 14year old girls (practically) in bikinis. 

Perhaps the late-night commercials by extense are serving to put the same superficial pressure on men to be...

Agree with other people who say there are more important things that men can change.


----------



## WAT2011 (Feb 7, 2012)

I enjoy when my wife tells me about her enjoying playing with large penises, although this was in the past, but she says they are very nice to look at and fun to play with but not so much having intercourse with them, she prefers thickness which I measure up too and I love hearing her talk about fantasies with guys who have large members.....just a turn on and I think its because she has opened up to me mentally and we connect. I have to admit though....seeing a well hung man is quite a turn on for both of us.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Interesting thread. . .I suspect tehre is some pleasure with some women beyond an average penis. . .so I think it is an issue. . .but knowing it's one that men can't really control. . .it doesn't get talked about.

You can make yourself feel bigger by employing the "folding chair" position, putting her legs onto your shoulders and slamming.

I have been with a woman who would wince in pain for a few minutes after entering her and I have to say, it was, um. . ."deflating". . .as much as yes, I would mind being the "penis-swinging" locker-room type. . .it's not a good feeling to have a woman cry out in pain as you try to put it in (lubricated and all).

I think your sexuality (if again, this thread is in earnest and not a soliicitation through pm'ing for the supplements you may be selling) need to move away from a superficial basis. What happens when you get it to 9 inches? Will she be satisified then or will she want 12 inches?

Maybe she should just let her find that if she wants that.

Another interesting thing. . .I haven't seen too many male strippers but the ones I have seen. . .they have comic book bodies with abs and butts, about 5% body fat, but their penises are actually kind of average. . .

Interesting.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Maybe she likes feeling fuller.
> 
> I've been spoiled by my husband.
> 
> ...


Finally, a woman not afraid to admit that it matters. And the ones that say it doesn't, they are either lying or never had one to really compare it to. To say it doesn't matter would be like a guy saying nice boobs or a nice ass doesn't matter. And we all know the answer to that. Ladies, stop feeding the lies.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

whammy said:


> first of all, if your telling the truth...your penis is bigger then about 97% of men in the world... maybe even more then that. i doubt your wife has had men that are way bigger then you because there are not too many men that are bigger then you at all. and your thickness is probably in a high percentile then your length... making it even less like that too many men have more penis volume then yours. and accounting for other factors that keep these men form your wife (ie, they are married, gay, 300 pound janitors that your wife wouldnt touch, random men that your wife has and will never meet. etc...) that probably leaves a hand full of guys in your area with penises bigger then yours...and your wife just so happens to have had them all? come on!
> 
> second, i feel like your lack confidence (or whatever) has come to a place where your wife looks at other penis's in front of you and you pretend to laugh about it.
> 
> ...


Be careful, the woman police here will say you're a rapist.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

stick your foot up there that will fill her up.


----------



## WAT2011 (Feb 7, 2012)

when my wife and I talk about large ones, she admits it was a good kind of hurt, although she had to go to the gyno and get treated for him banging her uterus, but when we're having sex we talk about it and she envisions it and I can tell when she does, she starts cumming and then it triggers me. I bought her the big penis book and she has only looked at it from time to time, but I know she enjoys them and thats fine with me, I enjoy a nice ass and a great big pair of boobs...who don't..she does too, so we're both cool with it.


----------

